# Sage heston v commercial



## EEFFOC (Jan 2, 2016)

Looking for my first grinder. A new sage by Heston or a 2nd hand commercial grinder such as a Fracino for same money. Your words of wisdom please.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

How much money are we talking?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you are looking for a good deal on a Sage Smart Grinder Pro then I will be selling one very shortly. Approx. 10 months old with little use. Bought to go with a Gaggia Classic in my office, but then switched to brewed and use a Feldgrind.

Let me know if interested.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd be interested in that NickdeBug - let me know if it comes available please. Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No brainer, commercial machine hands down.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the question doesn't really define what your needs for the grinder ( they all grind coffee for better or worse )

Depends on how much cash you have to spend on said grinder

How much space you have for a grinder ?

What you want it to do ( other than grind coffee ) - an on demand or doser or are you going to single dose - does it matter if it has alot of retention or not ...

Are you using it for espresso or do you have a desire to use it for brewed too


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep as Mrboot said above, it's not as simple as 1,2,3. You have to think about all sorts. I wanted a stand alone grinder (Mazzer SJ/Mini). However due to space limitation and the lady of the house won't let me get one.









Just recently bought a sage DTP however they sent me a Barista Express by mistake and the missus is happy with it so we are keeping it.

If you are going for a Sage grinder, I would recommend some research as I've seen a few gone wrong with the electrics.

Good hunting.


----------



## EEFFOC (Jan 2, 2016)

£200 limit, for espresso, only a few cups a day so guessing not too much retention. Space not such an issue.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I had the sage, a great little grinder with some neat features, however I moved it on as it could not cope with some lighter beans I was using, the motor is too small and kept jamming, if you only plan to use it for darker roasts of pourover then good, for espresso, not so good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

EEFFOC said:


> £200 limit, for espresso, only a few cups a day so guessing not too much retention. Space not such an issue.


Used Super Jolly territory.


----------



## EEFFOC (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks nickdebug. Seems like I'm being guided away from a sage for espresso tho.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

for £200 you may be able to scrape up a functional (but likely cosmetically challenged) super jolly.

It wont be pretty, but it'll help you make much better coffee.

I wasn't hugely sold on mine, as i'm not a fan of doser grinders, but having modified it for clean sweep, and added a small mini hopper to it, I find it quite easy to live with each day.


----------



## EEFFOC (Jan 2, 2016)

shrink said:


> for £200 you may be able to scrape up a functional (but likely cosmetically challenged) super jolly.
> 
> It wont be pretty, but it'll help you make much better coffee.
> 
> I wasn't hugely sold on mine, as i'm not a fan of doser grinders, but having modified it for clean sweep, and added a small mini hopper to it, I find it quite easy to live with each day.


Thanks to a great deal though a friend ended up with a Mazzer Major with titanium burrs which needs a lick of paint and a new hopper for £225. I will be making it doserless and adding a small hopper so all should be good.


----------

